# Midwest Slot Car Show Nov 11th, 2007



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Just finalized the hotel arrangements. Now the Amerihost approximately 1 mile north of the hall atr the I-94/Us41 interchange. A savings over the $199 at the Fairfield Inn.


MIDWEST SLOT CAR MEET
Lincoln Center, 2450 Lincoln St., Highland IN
* * * THIS IS A NEW LOCATION * * *
Admission is $5.00 for Adults, Under 16 FREE The hall is located about 1.5 miles south of I-94 and US41 on Lincoln St. 
The Amerihost has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show. Rooms must be reserved 1 month prior to the show (October 10th). The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall.The hotel address and phone number is: Amerihost 7813 Indianapolis Blvd.Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 fax # - 219.845.4074 email - [email protected] 
Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate	

Each table is a standard 6/3 banquet table. 
All mail reservations will be confirmed 11 days prior to the show. 
Dealer setup is 8:00AM.
Tentative shows for 2008 April 13th and November 9th
MAIL TO MIKE DORE PO BOX 52 FREEPORT IL 61032

Name 11/07 Pay-pal accepted
Address 
City St Zip 
NUMBER OF TABLES @ $30.00 = ($35.00 after 10/15/07)
HELPER(S) @ $10.00 = 
E-mail Address If you need further information or no longer need this mailing contact me at (815) 233-6541, or at [email protected]


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike, 

Can you confirm that I have already paid for your next show - 5 tables. I remember paying in cash and I have a receipt somewhere but I can not find it...let me know. I will add this info to my site too!
Jeff Clemence


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

cant wait to be there is any one going to the santa toy show on nov 3rd at the same place


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*Hotel for the show*

Some confusion over the suggested hotel.

AMERIHOST I94 AND US41 HAMMOND IN


The Amerihost has blocked rooms under the name Midwest Slot Car Show. Rooms must be reserved 1 month prior to the show (October 10th). The rate is $73.00 plus tax, and includes a continental breakfast and an indoor swimming pool. The hotel is about 5 minutes away from the hall.The hotel address and phone number is: Amerihost 7813 Indianapolis Blvd.Hammond, IN 46324 phone - 219.845.4678 fax # - 219.845.4074 email - [email protected]
Be sure to use the code “SLOT” to get this rate


----------

